# Keith Jackson dead at 89



## MakeAPlay (Jan 13, 2018)

http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/22076254/legendary-broadcaster-keith-jackson-dies-age-89

He was truly one of the great ones.  I was fortunate to have played in many games that he called.  His impact on football cannot be understated.  A Wazzu Cougar who never stopped supporting the PAC 12.

Whoa Nellie he was the granddaddy of them all!!  He will be deeply missed as he has been since his last broadcast 12 years ago.


----------



## mfcwa510 (Jan 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/22076254/legendary-broadcaster-keith-jackson-dies-age-89
> 
> He was truly one of the great ones.  I was fortunate to have played in many games that he called.  His impact on football cannot be understated.  A Wazzu Cougar who never stopped supporting the PAC 12.
> 
> Whoa Nellie he was the granddaddy of them all!!  He will be deeply missed as he has been since his last broadcast 12 years ago.


He will be missed, simply the best for us out in the west!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/22076254/legendary-broadcaster-keith-jackson-dies-age-89
> 
> He was truly one of the great ones.  I was fortunate to have played in many games that he called.  His impact on football cannot be understated.  A Wazzu Cougar who never stopped supporting the PAC 12.
> 
> Whoa Nellie he was the granddaddy of them all!!  He will be deeply missed as he has been since his last broadcast 12 years ago.


My favorite college announcer. Go Cougs.


----------

